# Battery charging 2007 Hymer b544sl



## Raystar52 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi..can anyone tell me what the bulk and float charging voltages (and AMPs) are for the inboard mains charger is. Also any info on the charging voltages for alternator. Also, the current house battery is a DETA DG80 340a 80Ah.is this likely to have been the original battery? Thanks John


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi John,

Can't help with the detail of your question, only thing I can say is that I find the reading on the Schaudt panel to bear little relation to the actual situation, have installed a Victron battery monitor which tells me exactly what is going on with charging and battery state.

Have changed the originally installed hab battery for 2 x 110AH batteries plus a B2B charger and now have no problems with supply.

Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
I think it will be an 18amp charger.

The Deta is an original Hymer gel battery fit.

Paul.


----------

